# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  Z80 HomeBrew Computer

## cdesp

Εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια ασχολούμαι με την κατασκευή ενός υπολογιστή από την δεκαετία του 80 ο οποίος έχει τις εξής προδιαγραφές:
επεξεργαστή Ζ80, 32Kb Ram, 32Kb Rom, RS232, LCD 16x2, monochrome CRT με ανάλυση 640*250, 80 ή 40 χαρακτήρες, PS/2 Keyboard.
Αν και δεν το έχω τελειώσει (και πιθανόν να μην τελειώσει ποτέ αφού πάντα μπορείς να προσθέσεις και κάτι ακόμη) θεωρώ ότι έχει φτάσει σε καλό σημείο ώστε να το παρουσιάσω στο φόρουμ.



Main Board διακρίνονται ο Ζ80 (4Mhz) η ram (62256) και η EEPROM(28c256) Επίσης το κύκλωμα Reset και ο κρύσταλλος 16 MHz με τον Divider (8,4,2,1 κλπ)

RS232 Board

Xilinx CPLD Development Board XC95128 I/O & PS/2  Controller 

Altera CPLD EPM7160S Video Controller (16Mhz Clock) δημιουργεί την CRT εικόνα (Σήματα HSYNC,VSYNC) και τα Pixel από την RAM Χρησιμοποιώντας το BUSREQ σήμα του Ζ80.


Έχω και ένα video εδώ

Ξέρω ότι γίνεται ένας χαμός από καλώδια αλλά ακόμη δεν αποφάσισα να το βιδώσω κάπου και να τα συμμαζέψω.

Επίσης πρέπει να αναφέρω ότι η βοήθεια του φόρουμ και των μελών του ήταν καταλυτική και τους ευχαριστώ και για τις λύσεις αλλά και για τις παρατηρήσεις τους στην σχεδίαση πλακετών.

----------

Ακρίτας (18-01-16), 

angel_grig (18-01-16), 

bchris (18-01-16), 

CybEng (18-01-16), 

DiViDi (22-01-16), 

Gaou (15-02-16), 

GeorgeVita (18-01-16), 

johnnkast (19-01-16), 

KOKAR (19-01-16), 

lepouras (18-01-16), 

liat (18-01-16), 

michaelcom (30-01-16), 

navar (11-03-16), 

sakisr (21-01-16), 

usa (21-01-16), 

vasilllis (11-03-16), 

Δημήτρηςκα (19-01-16)

----------


## GeorgeVita

Δώσε μας και τίποτε ιστορικά στοιχεία, σχέδια, links:



Τη θέση του COP420 πήρε το Xilinx CPLD;

----------


## cdesp

Έχω μερικά σχέδια και πολλές πληροφορίες εδώ www.newbrainemu.eu δες στο φόρουμ για σχεδια

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9301I μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

GeorgeVita (18-01-16)

----------


## cdesp

> Δώσε μας και τίποτε ιστορικά στοιχεία, σχέδια, links:
> 
> 
> 
> Τη θέση του COP420 πήρε το Xilinx CPLD;



Βασικά ναι στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος εκτός το κασετοφωνο 

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9301I μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## GeorgeVita

Εχεις σχέση με το χαμόγελο του παιδιού;

----------


## Ακρίτας

Πολύ καλό.

Άλλος ένας διάσημος Ζ80 από τη δεκαετία του '80:

----------

picdev (19-01-16)

----------


## chip

αυτόν θέλω να τον κλωνοποιήσω εγώ.... όπως και τον MSX

----------


## angel_grig

> Εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια ασχολούμαι με την κατασκευή ενός υπολογιστή από την δεκαετία του 80 ο οποίος έχει τις εξής προδιαγραφές:
> επεξεργαστή Ζ80, 32Kb Ram, 32Kb Rom, RS232, LCD 16x2, monochrome CRT με ανάλυση 640*250, 80 ή 40 χαρακτήρες, PS/2 Keyboard.
> Αν και δεν το έχω τελειώσει (και πιθανόν να μην τελειώσει ποτέ αφού πάντα μπορείς να προσθέσεις και κάτι ακόμη) θεωρώ ότι έχει φτάσει σε καλό σημείο ώστε να το παρουσιάσω στο φόρουμ.



Εξαιρετικος!!!! :Thumbup:  :Thumbup1: Θα ανεβασεις και σχεδια??







> Δώσε μας και τίποτε ιστορικά στοιχεία, σχέδια, links:
> 
> 
> 
> Τη θέση του COP420 πήρε το Xilinx CPLD;



Γιωργο ειχες newbrain???





> Εχεις σχέση με το χαμόγελο του παιδιού;



...και βλεπω ξερεις πολλα!!!





> αυτόν θέλω να τον κλωνοποιήσω εγώ.... όπως και τον MSX



Ο spectrum εχει κλωνοποιηθει...

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Γιωργο ειχες newbrain???



Οχι, το είχα αξιολογήσει για μερικές βδομάδες πριν βγάλει η Tandy τα φορητά της.
Οπως όλοι σας, έχω κρατήσει και εγώ ένα "transportable" με Z80 (στη φωτογραφία δίπλα σε EeePC):

----------


## chip

ναι το ξέρω οτι έχει κλωνοποιηθεί και μάλιστα από πολλούς.. θα είμαι άλλος ένας...

----------


## cdesp

Γρηγόρη, όπως είπα και πιο πάνω κάποια σχέδια έχω εδώ  είναι λίγο παλιά βέβαια και κάποια από αυτά χρησιμοποιούν TTL logic τα οποία και έβαλα τελικά στο CPLD, όταν βρω χρόνο θα ανεβάσω τα καινούρια. Πάντως μπορείς να πάρεις μια ιδέα.

----------


## Costis Ni

Λοιπόν κάποτε είχα ακούσει οτι το NewBarin ήταν ελληνική πατέντα? Υπάρχει περίπτωση;

----------


## cdesp

Όχι σε καμιά περίπτωση. Ήταν από Βρετανία όπως οι περισσότεροι home computer της εποχής. Τα σχέδια τα ξεκίνησε ο γνωστός Sir Clive του spectrum αλλά το ολοκλήρωσε η Grundy. Πάντως υπήρχαν και μερικά ελληνικά προγράμματα μια που το μηχάνημα είχε αρκετές πωλήσεις και στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## GeorgeVita

http://www.computinghistory.org.uk/d...y-NewBrain-AD/

----------


## cdesp

Ένα νέο *video * που δείχνει τις δυνατότητες στα γραφικά.
4 mode λειτουργίας:

40 χαρακτήρες wide graphics screen
40 χαρακτήρες narrow graphics screen
80 χαρακτήρες wide graphics screen
80 χαρακτήρες narrow graphics screen

και με reverse field δηλαδή αντί μαύρο background με άσπρα γράμματα άσπρο background με μαύρα γράμματα.

Το πρόγραμμα το "φόρτωσα" με χρήση της σειριακής RS232 από το PC μια που δεν έχω ακόμη αποθηκευτικό μέσο.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Ένα νέο video που δείχνει τις δυνατότητες στα γραφικά...



Προφανώς δεν χρησιμοποιεί DirectΧ για το Fill...

Αντί του "SANYO Data Monitor" έχεις δοκιμάσει να οδηγήσεις οποιαδήποτε LCD TV μέσω RCA ή SCART;
Το οπτικό αποτέλεσμα θα είναι πολύ καλύτερο και ξεκούραστο για τις δοκιμές.

----------


## cdesp

> Προφανώς δεν χρησιμοποιεί DirectΧ για το Fill...
> 
> Αντί του "SANYO Data Monitor" έχεις δοκιμάσει να οδηγήσεις οποιαδήποτε LCD TV μέσω RCA ή SCART;
> Το οπτικό αποτέλεσμα θα είναι πολύ καλύτερο και ξεκούραστο για τις δοκιμές.



Έχω μια μικρή lcd 5" η οποία παίζει καλά αλλά είναι μικρή.  Πάντως το flicker δεν φαίνεται με γυμνό μάτι φαίνεται κανονικά. 

Έχω παραγγείλει μια dual port sram οπότε θα γίνει πολύ πιο γρήγορο, τώρα το 70-80% του χρόνου πάει στην ενημέρωση της οθόνης και το υπόλοιπο στη cpu. 

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9301I μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## cdesp

Έχω ανεβάσει ολόκληρο το project στο Github .

Περιέχει :
όλα τα σχηματικά σε Proteus 8.0,
 τον κώδικα VHDL για τα 2 CPLDs της Altera 7160s και 7128s,
τον κώδικα z80 assembly για το bootloader,
τον κώδικα Arduino για το SD Card module (Το Module λειτουργεί προς το παρόν σε raster, το σχηματικό δεν το έχω κατασκευάσει ακόμη),
απαραίτητα tools και Roms.
Λογικά με αυτά κάποιος θα είναι σε θέση να κάνει replicate το project. Αυτό που λείπει είναι ένας οδηγός κατασκευής βήμα προς βήμα το οποίο είναι στα TODO.

Το github επιλέχθηκε χάρη στα παιδιά εδώ στο φόρουμ που το ανέφεραν για το project τους. Για το ανέβασμα χρησιμοποίησα το Sourcetree και πραγματικά η όλη διαδικασία ήταν γρήγορη και πολύ εύκολη, τουλάχιστον για το initial release.

----------

GeorgeVita (11-03-16)

----------


## diony

> Πολύ καλό.
> 
> Άλλος ένας διάσημος Ζ80 από τη δεκαετία του '80:



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63204

Τι μου θύμησες

Αυτόν είχα για κάποια χρόνια + κασετόφωνο με  μετρητή για να βρίσκω τα προγράμματα και να τα φορτώνω , + εκτυπωτή με ρολό χαρτί και μόνιτορ φυσικά

Έχω κάνει πληκτρολογήσεις προγραμμάτων από περιοδικά ατέλειωτες ώρες

Έβγαινε και στην πιο φτηνή έκδοση με τα λαστιχένια πλήκτρα

Αξέχαστες εποχές

----------


## cdesp

Μια τελική; παρουσίαση του project (ακόμη δεν το συμμάζεψα) που λειτουργεί όπως θα ήθελα.
Δείτε το σε HD  :Biggrin: .

Να δούμε τώρα πως θα το βάλω σε κουτί.
Τελικά χρησιμοποίησα το cyclone IV για video controller αλλά και για το Char Generator μια που είχα αρκετή μνήμη διαθέσιμη.
Επίσης οι πλακέτες για μετατροπή από 5v σε 3.3v λειτουργούν καλά με χρήση του 74lvc4245a (10 από αυτά σε smd).

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι τα παιδιά εδώ στο forum που βοήθησαν για την υλοποίηση του project.

----------

chip (17-12-16)

----------


## chip

respect! απίστευτη δουλειά!
Τελικά το COP420 το διάβασες;

----------


## cdesp

> respect! απίστευτη δουλειά!
> Τελικά το COP420 το διάβασες;



Ναι, χρησιμοποιώντας το arduino Uno για να ο βάλω σε λειτουργία debug οπότε εμφανίζει συνέχεια στα Data Pins το περιεχόμενό του.
Επειδή όμως δεν ήμουν σίγουρος για το ότι διαβάζονται σωστά την έκανα την διαδικασία 8-10 φορές και έβαλα τα bytes (1000 περίπου) στο Excel την κάθε φορά σε διαφορετική στήλη.
Όντως κάποια bytes (καμιά 10αριά την φορά) ήταν λάθος αλλά με αυτό τον τρόπο έπερνα ώς σωστά αυτά που ήταν ίδια σε κάθε γραμμή πιο πολλές φορές οπότε θεωρώ ότι είναι σωστό το DUMP.
Το έχω στείλει και σε αυτόν που ασχολείται στο MAME με το emulation του Newbrain οπότε τώρα εξαρτάτε από αυτούς.

Μια ερώτηση για το cyclone IV.
Το development board που χρησιμοποιώ έχει και eeprom ή οποία το προγραμματίζει αυτόματα κάθε φορά που ανοίγει. 
Δεν βρήκα τρόπο να προγραμματίσω αυτήν την eprom ώστε να ανοίγει με το δικό μου setup οπότε αναγκαστικά κάθε φορά το προγραμματίζω(το FPGA) με το PC μέσω της USB.
Υπάρχει τρόπος να προγραμματίσω αυτήν την EEprom;

To cyclone IV που έχω είναι αυτό

----------

chip (18-12-16)

----------


## chip

Θα μπορούσες να δοκιμάσεις τον κώδικα από το cop420 με ένα cop402 να δεις αν θα δουλέψει με τον υπολογιστή που έχεις φτιάξει, σωστά;
Δεν ξέρω από τα νέα εργαλεία και fpga της altera έχω μείνει σε αυτά που κυκλοφορούσαν πριν 10-20 χρόνια...
όμως απ όσο ξέρω το usb blaster προγραμματίζει την σειρά epcs (παλαιότερα οι configuration eprom δεν προγραμματίζονταν με το Byte bluster και ήθελαν Universal programmer ή ακριβό προγραμματιστή της ALTERA)
δοκίμασες να την προγραμματίσεις με το usb blaster στο Mode Active Serial Programming?
δεν ξέρω και το σχέδιο αυτής της πλακέτας.... επίσης αν δεν βρεις τρόπο μπορείς να φτιάξεις ένα προγραμματιστή με μικροελεγκτή για το epcs4.

----------


## cdesp

Όχι δεν γίνεται να χρησιμοποιήσω τον COP στο δικό μου. Ο COP διαχειρίζεται το πληκτρολόγιο (εγώ έχω PS/2), την VFD οθόνη των 16 χαρακτήρων (εγώ έχω LCD 16x2) και τα 2 tapes (εγώ έχω την SD Card μέσω της RS232) οπότε δεν τον χρησιμοποιώ καθόλου. Αν είχα COP420 άδειο θα μπορούσα να το γράψω(και εδώ θα θέλει programmer) και να αντικαταστήσω στο κανονικό μηχάνημα τον original και να δω αν δουλεύει.
Το άτομο που το έστειλα στο MAME το έλεγξε και είπε ότι είναι κανονικές εντολές του COP δλδ βγάζει νόημα, οπότε θεωρώ ότι θα είναι εντάξει.

Τώρα για τον προγραμματισμό του ALTERA είπα να ξαναψάξω και τελικά το βρήκα στο PDF της ALTERA QUARTUS II Software Quick Start Guide προς το τέλος μετά το βήμα 22. Έχει μια διαδικασία αλλά λογικά θα δουλέψει.

Σκέφτομαι να βάλω υποστήριξη I2C για να μπορώ να υποστηρίξω μερικές σχετικά σύγχρονες συσκευές όπως RTC που χρησιμοποιούν αυτό το Interface.
Βρήκα αυτό το chip PCA9665 που κάνει αυτόματα την μετατροπή από Parallel σε Serial και το ανάποδο, είναι 5v tolerant οπότε βολεύει. 
Αν δεν υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο ή πιο νέο να  το παραγγείλω.

----------


## chip

cop420 προγραμματιζόμενος δεν υπάρχει (είναι μόνο mask rom). αυτό που υπάρχει είναι ο cop420P και ο cop444 που είναι Piggy back δηλαδή παίρνουν μία eprom στην πλάτη τους (έχουν βαση στο πάνω μέρος) και συμπεριφέρονται σαν cop420. 
Επίσης εναλακτικά μπορεί να φτιαχτεί μια πλακετίτσα με cop402, 74LS373 και eprom που συμπεριφέρεται σαν cop420. Πρακτικά ο cop420p είναι ένα υβριδικό με cop402 και 74ls373, που στο κάτω μέρος έχει ποδαράκια για να μπει στη θέση του cop420 και στο πάνω μέρος έχεις μία βάση ολοκληρωμένου για να μπει 2716 eprom. (o cop444 είναι το ίδιο με μικροελεγκτή cop404 οπότε μπορεί να δεις μέχρι 2KB πρόγραμμα σε αντίθεση με το 1KB του cop420.

----------

